

WordPress love—install CMS on top of WP to add in-context editing and more... - nbrogi

Snaplive (my FOSS project) is a full-featured sitebuilder, but it can also be installed on top of WordPress to add in-context editing and (much more). It also keeps everything in sync, so that you can switch between the two: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;snaplive.org&#x2F;developers&#x2F;blog&#x2F;wordpress-love&#x2F;<p>Looking for feedback :-)
======
byoung2
An interesting concept, although to be honest, I don't think you need the
WordPress parts. I'd prefer to have a clean break from the spaghetti code of
WordPress (but you could still have an import/export feature). I think the in-
context editing part is very appealing (I have similar functionality in my
plugin on CodeCanyon - [http://codecanyon.net/item/textmorph-wp-onpage-
editor/484369...](http://codecanyon.net/item/textmorph-wp-onpage-
editor/4843694)). There is another CMS, Barley, that does something similar
too.

------
aquark
Looks very interesting -- though it probably needs to be a bit more hands on
than just a video to get much concrete feedback!

Can you give a few more details on how the plumbing works: from the video it
isn't clear how the JS is being injected into the page (you just seemed to add
a data attribute). How is the persistence handled?

